# How can I tell if a JKD instructor is legitimate?



## EliasDickinson (May 14, 2012)

Given the nature of the art, teaching it seems like a confusing concept to begin with. How can I tell if my local instructor isn't phony?


----------



## WC_lun (May 14, 2012)

Find out if he has trained under a JKD instructor.  Not a seminar or two or read Bruce Lee's books, but actually trained.  Then do your research.  The internet is a pain sometimes, but its a great tool for fiding out if an instructor is really legit.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 14, 2012)

What he said...

Find out his roots and determine if he is one you wish to follow...


----------



## EliasDickinson (May 14, 2012)

So I got his name, but I am having trouble finding any information about certifications or past Sifu. Is there some database I can search?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 14, 2012)

A legitimate teacher should have no problems with telling you who his own instructor was.  Why not ask?


----------



## frank raud (May 15, 2012)

Even if the instructor doesn't have a website, it shouldn't take long to state what his lineage is. Who is he certified under? Here is an example of an instructor showing "typical" high level lineage in JKD and associated arts   http://www.pamausa.com/Pages/rick.shtml


----------

